# Wine or the gym?  What do YOU think?



## Linda (Dec 15, 2015)

I wonder if this is true??
PORTLAND, Ore. (KOIN) — The Huffington Post on Friday reported on a  new study out of The University of Alberta that shows that drinking a  glass of red wine may have the same affect on the body as an hour at the  gym.
 A component in the wine, resveratrol, was seen to improve physical  performance, heart function and muscle strength similar to the affect  exercise has on the body.
 Principal investigator Jason Dyck says “I think resveratrol could  help patient populations who want to exercise but are physically  incapable. Resveratrol could mimic exercise for them or improve the  benefits of the modest amount of exercise that they can do,”
 “It is very satisfying to progress from basic research in a lab to testing in people, in a short period of time,” Dyck said.


----------



## imp (Dec 15, 2015)

Heck, I'm all for it! (As I waste away with exercise directed only toward raising my glass.....)  

imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2015)

Sounds good but I doubt it.  Drinking wine is not going to build muscle and stamina.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 15, 2015)

sounds like a wine drinker's dream-come-true.....however, for the rest of us- we're just gonna have to continue with some constructive sweating.


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 15, 2015)

..or you could go to the gym and whine.  ( I can't believe I just posted that.):whoops:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> ..or you could go to the gym and whine.  ( I can't believe I just posted that.):whoops:



Groan!


----------



## jujube (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm going to have a salad for lunch tomorrow.  It will be a fruit salad.  Mostly grapes.  Actually, all grapes.  OK, I'm having wine for lunch tomorrow.


----------



## imp (Dec 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds good but I doubt it.  *Drinking wine is not going to build muscle and stamina*.



Nah, I disagree. The wine will build up the muscles involved in swallowing, digesting, those in the brain...oops, no, but stamina? Nah, again. Stamina suffers. Lethargy predominates instead.    imp


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2015)

Jujube, :lofl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 15, 2015)

imp said:


> Nah, I disagree. The wine will build up the muscles involved in swallowing, digesting, those in the brain...oops, no, but stamina? Nah, again. Stamina suffers. Lethargy predominates instead.    imp



Actually when we go to our friends' house for dinner I consume lots of wine (the hostess forces it down my throat). When we walk home - we are less than a mile down the road - I can't walk straight so take lots more extra steps.


----------



## imp (Dec 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Actually when we go to our friends' house for dinner I consume lots of wine (the hostess forces it down my throat). When we walk home - we are less than a mile down the road - I can't walk straight so take lots more extra steps.



Well, then in your case under those conditions, you are benefitting all those other muscles coming into play! You GO, girl!   imp


----------



## imp (Dec 15, 2015)

Here's how REAL wine being made looks during the process:





The closest carboy is 5 gallons, this being Strawberry. To it's right, Raspberry (yum!) getting it's "yeast" working, in the back, ahhh..., BLUEBERRY, one of the finest! The little plastic thingies atop the big bottles are "water-blocks" which allow the carbon dioxide gas produced by the yeast eating away at the sugar, to escape while preventing any un known, unwanted yeast spores or bacteria from entering. These will sit there quietly about a month or two, then to be bottled and aged. Note that only the anti-oxidant containing fruits are here; green grapes, or other lightly-colored fruits I usually avoid. 

There are a multitude of other fruits and vegetables provided as wine makers in Jack Keller's repertoire, but many I think I would pass on. Artichoke? Onion? Coffee? 
Cabbage wine?? Hmmm, Nah, we'll pass. If you would like to see his offerings, ask. imp


----------



## Underock1 (Dec 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Actually when we go to our friends' house for dinner I consume lots of wine (the hostess forces it down my throat). When we walk home - we are less than a mile down the road - I can't walk straight so take lots more extra steps.



Well we all know what an adventurous creature you are. Watch out for that little round rock. It might be a toad,


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 16, 2015)

My choice is wine.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2015)

Wine please...


----------



## Cookie (Dec 16, 2015)

I prefer wine to any kind of gym, and wine prefers me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 16, 2015)

I'm a health freak, I say an hour at the gym and a glass of wine afterwards.  layful:


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm a health freak, I say an hour at the gym and a glass of wine afterwards.  layful:


With the world as it is, I'll take the fruit of the vine in abundance.


----------



## imp (Dec 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Wine please...



Scroll down below the chocolate recipe, and the complete list of wine recipes follows: over a hundred!    imp

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request.asp


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 16, 2015)

Oddly enough a stiff drink or two is pain relief, slight buzz and good tunes...I can hoof a good several miles.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 16, 2015)

Underock1 said:


> Well we all know what an adventurous creature you are. Watch out for that little round rock. It might be a toad,



Well, I don't do drunken kayaking or cycling. Alhough I have been a bit tipsy when cycling back from our friend's house at home.  Little or no traffic in the evening, so no danger.  But yesterday we kayaked across the bay, beached at a place we refer to as Bob Marley's, had a beer, then kayaked back.


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 17, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds good but I doubt it.  Drinking wine is not going to build muscle and stamina.



Yup. And muscle tone is needed to help move fluids around the body.


----------

